# Origin "Exception Breakpoint" error during PC shutdown



## AusWolf (Jul 14, 2021)

Hi,

Origin decided to act up on my PC recently. Whenever I shut down the PC, it gives me an error saying "Exception Breakpoint - A breakpoint has been reached" and some error codes. I have to click OK every time, or it won't let the PC turn off. I tried to Google it, and this error appears to be quite common. Has any of you experienced it?

The most common solution suggested on other forums is running Ccleaner, but that only deleted my browser cookies so I had to log back in again on every website - and didn't resolve the issue. Someone reported a clean Windows reinstall solving the problem, but I was wondering if there's something less radical I could try.


----------



## AusWolf (Jul 17, 2021)

Any ideas, anyone?


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 17, 2021)

Same. I click OK, move on and kill origin the moment I stop playing Apex.

Not wasting a second fiddling with EAs ultra shit launcher. Let them push an update...


----------



## GerKNG (Jul 17, 2021)

no problems on my side.
ever just reinstalled the launcher properly? (deleted with geek)


----------



## AusWolf (Jul 18, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> no problems on my side.
> ever just reinstalled the launcher properly? (deleted with geek)


I reinstalled it, and it's still doing it.  Must be some Windows registry problem - unless the latest version of Origin is just generally this bad.


----------

